# M4 to Dover



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Does anyone know of a reasonably good stoppover along the M4 route to Dover, we don't mind diverting 20/30 miles, but would prefer a pub with a big car park and reasonable menu.

I've looked at "MotorhomeStoppovers" but without a result, only pubs that have Michelin starred chefs, (or menus priced as if they have)

Don't really want to do the journey in one go, it's a long boring trip from west Wales.

Thanks


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

have a look here
chapter


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

M4, M25, A21 (to Hastings) lovely pub with a car park, 200 yards before us on A21 or large public car park 100 yards from us.

Pleasant landlord and top rate food, not expensive. Speak nicely to Glenn and you could park up in our entrance ovenight with a hook up!

Peter


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

The A25 runs just south of the M25.
I think it is near Westerham, but there is a pub called "The Grasshopper" which has an enormous carpark.
They may be worth a call. Have a meal and let you stay ?


----------



## 127057 (Aug 18, 2009)

ThursdaysChild said:


> The A25 runs just south of the M25.
> I think it is near Westerham, but there is a pub called "The Grasshopper" which has an enormous carpark.
> They may be worth a call. Have a meal and let you stay ?


If you do use the Grasshopper at Westerham, come off at the Godstone Junction to get to it, when leaving the Grasshopper head towards Sevenoaks then Borough Green and onto the M26 at Wrotham heading towards Dover


----------

